# colour planning for next breeding season



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

I know, its early, but I;m in the mood 

So I have 3 birds I want to breed
dilute blue check hen
rec yellow hen (no idea what she is underneath)
ash red cock split for blue and very very brick red so I'm guessing has rec red too - now he has a solid red wing and ash flights - does that mean he is a T-check?

I LOVE my dilute check - wanted to breed her this year but did not manage in time. I have her paired with the ash red cock

So when I do get round to getting babies from them I'll be getting a mix of ash red and blue checks or T-checks

The boys will be carrying dilute so if I pair a blue or ash red boy with my yellow hen I'll get some dilutes for sure. - if I do all my birds will be related

Would you suggest doing that or finding another cock for her and having 2 lines?


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

It looks like you have enough building blocks to get some very interesting birds down the line. You are correct in assuming your red cock is a T-pattern Check. The dark color could come from rec. so a back cross to the yellow hen might produce some rec. red off-spring. The dark red brick or mahogany color you describe could also come from the "Dirty" factor so you'll want to watch for black feet when the squabs are young. Good times ahead, I see why you are so excited. Good Luck to you, [email protected]


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

earlofwood said:


> It looks like you have enough building blocks to get some very interesting birds down the line. You are correct in assuming your red cock is a T-pattern Check. The dark color could come from rec. so a back cross to the yellow hen might produce some rec. red off-spring. The dark red brick or mahogany color you describe could also come from the "Dirty" factor so you'll want to watch for black feet when the squabs are young. Good times ahead, I see why you are so excited. Good Luck to you, [email protected]


thanks! 

The cock doesn't appear to carry dirty from what I can see. Someone mentioned that the dark red colour might also come from bronze? Is there a way to tell if it is bronze or rec red or both from looking at the feathers?

If you were to add another male to the mix, what colour would you go for?
A breeder I know of might have blacks, lavanders and maybe others but I haven't seen them yet.

I can;t decide if I should have an extra set of genes from now, or breed a son from one pairing to my extra hen and then expand the genetic pool later....


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

I may be the wrong one to ask this question of. I am not a fan of Spread in my birds (blacks and lavenders). I like the bars and checkers but that is just a personal preference. It's your call really. It depends on how much room you have, what you want in the end and a million other things. If you can muster up the patience, I think I would start with your dilute checker hen and your Ash-red cock and see what you get. Best of luck, it looks like a fun project. [email protected]


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

earlofwood said:


> I may be the wrong one to ask this question of. I am not a fan of Spread in my birds (blacks and lavenders). I like the bars and checkers but that is just a personal preference. It's your call really. It depends on how much room you have, what you want in the end and a million other things. If you can muster up the patience, I think I would start with your dilute checker hen and your Ash-red cock and see what you get. Best of luck, it looks like a fun project. [email protected]


I have lahores so they look good in anything imo 

I'm tempted by the lavander because I am curious as to what milky (assuming his lavander is a milky bird) will give on a rec red (or rec yellow!)....but i am limited to a max of 6 young before I have to start selling :/ 

which is a little limited for colour projects  but I can't help but plan, even if I move forward really slowly!


----------

